# N55 (435i) Gains with MPE



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

I know the sound is pretty intoxicating, but I am wondering what performance gains can be expected with the MPE M-Performance Exhaust on the stock N55 engine... as well as with the MPPK installed. 

Thanks :thumbup:


----------

